# caught today



## jason_0545 (Aug 3, 2011)

16 incher and one tiny dink but its feb caught at a local park pond


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Congratulations! I'm jealous.


----------



## melo123 (Jan 29, 2010)

Same deal on the 1st and 2nd of february for me lol sight fishing...very slow


----------

